# PCD Paint Prep



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm doing an ED pickup at the PCD towards the end of the month or early Dec.

However, I'm a paint finish fanatic, and don't like to have any swirls or micro-scratches in the finish. I'm wondering if the PCD prep process is safe, or whether I should hire an external detailer.

Any thoughts?

Also I know the roads from SC to Miami are a bit rough - should I tape up the bumper with paint tape for that trip since I won't be able get the ventureshield fitted until later?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The PC has a car wash. I don't remember the details but I've seen it in operation. They drive through it. I've also seen several reports of people making their own "bra" of painters tape for the drive home. I thought mine was prepared well but it is AW and I am not real picky.

Jim


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I am also interested to know too.........


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

All of our delivery vehicles (including ED re-deliveires) are hand washed and waxed inside of our service shop. They use Meguiar's #6 (cleaner/wax).

To clarify, the car wash that is on site is only used for driving school vehicles and *NOT* customer vehicles.

I can't speak for the Ports and am not sure if they do any kind of cleaning to inspect the vehicles :dunno:

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I-Won-Today said:


> All of our delivery vehicles (including ED re-deliveires) are hand washed and waxed inside of our service shop. They use Meguiar's #6 (cleaner/wax).
> 
> To clarify, the car wash that is on site is only used for driving school vehicles and *NOT* customer vehicles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply that does help a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> All of our delivery vehicles (including ED re-deliveires) are hand washed and waxed inside of our service shop. They use Meguiar's #6 (cleaner/wax).
> 
> To clarify, the car wash that is on site is only used for driving school vehicles and *NOT* customer vehicles.
> 
> ...


Great thanks a lot. Very helpful.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

I did a PCD in August 09 and the prep was fantastic!!!!

Can't wait to do a PCD again sometime in the future! maybe a new F20 hatch if we were ever able to get it over here!


----------



## FlzRider (Aug 16, 2011)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> I'm doing an ED pickup at the PCD towards the end of the month or early Dec.
> 
> However, I'm a paint finish fanatic, and don't like to have any swirls or micro-scratches in the finish. I'm wondering if the PCD prep process is safe, or whether I should hire an external detailer.
> 
> ...


We have a lot in common. I'll be picking up my ED re-delivery 1M from PCD soon and am also a detail freak (and i'm also from Miami). I feel a lot better reading that the cars are hand washed instead of machine washed, so that put many concerns of mine at ease.

As for temporary paint protection, I used a product called trakk tape (http://trakktape.com/) while in Europe which protected the front end of my car quite well. The downside being that it took a good amount of time to install properly and thoroughly.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the prep at the performance center is very good, better than I would expect at my dealer. My AW 128i vert had a very small chip near where the top joins the body. I missed it but Willie did not. She asked if I wanted them to fix it. In about an hour, it was fixed. The supervisor of the shop came out to make sure I was satisfied. It is obvious throughout the experience that the people at the performance center are focussed on you enjoying the process. They try hard to make it enjoyable. They are good at their jobs.

Jim


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

I-Won-Today said:


> All of our delivery vehicles (including ED re-deliveires) are hand washed and waxed inside of our service shop. They use Meguiar's #6 (cleaner/wax).
> 
> To clarify, the car wash that is on site is only used for driving school vehicles and *NOT* customer vehicles.
> 
> ...


Your insight into this process is really appreciated!


----------

